# Sani-Cut for puppies



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

It's time for Delilah to have a booty trim. It's been funny watching her little tootsie rolls get stuck and come flying off when she tries to run off her potty pad. :smrofl: But I don't think she finds it amusing! 

I tried searching, but didn't come back with anything. Does anyone have a link that shows how to do a nice, neat sani-cut? I figured I might as well go ahead and learn how to do all my grooming on Delilah and my future malts. Going to the groomers gets expensive!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i would just trim her hair for now ,if needed you can trim back more as time goes by .
remember the golden rule less is more .


----------

